# Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline



## Wurmi (20. September 2015)

Hallo, ich habe zum Geburtstag einen Gutschein für die MS Südwind/MS Karoline bekommen. Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Hochseeangeln habe frage ich mich jetzt, ob ich den Gutschein noch dieses Jahr einlösen sollte, oder bis nächstes Jahr warte. Über Tipps und ähnliches würde ich mich ebenfalls freuen, mir ist das ganze Thema noch recht fremd. 
MfG Wurmi


----------



## Jose (20. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

hab den trööt-titel etwas spezifischer gemacht. hilft vielleicht.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Na ja angeln macht immer Spaß!  Kommt halt auf dich selbst an ob du lieber in kurzer Hose angeln willst oder ob dir das Wetternichts aus macht.  Was du bedenken solltest , das am Wochenende es sehr eng werden kann. Da hast du als Anfänger unter der Woche oft den besseren sStart, weil du nicht so schnell mit der Schnur deiner mit angler in Kontakt kommst. Ansonsten hängt es immer ein bissel von der beisslaune der Dorsche ab wie viel gefangen wird.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

An gerät liegst du mit na Spinnrute um die 100gr und na 4000er rRolle mit ca. 15er gGeflecht ganz gut im Rennen. An pilker sollten welche zwischen 60 und 120 gr dabei sein. Dann noch ein paar vorfächer mit max. 2 beifänger und du solltest deinen ersten dorsch auf die blanken legen. Was noch wichtig ist, hängt am Anfang lieber 5gr mehr ran bis du das Gefühl bekommst wenn der Köder grundkontakt hat. Weil meistens beißen die Fische nur am oder knapp über gGrund beim pilker.


----------



## Bubu63 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Hi Wurmi,

und wenn Du Dir aussuchen könntest mit welchem der beiden Schiffe Du fährst, würde ich  immer die KAROLINE nehmen.
Sie ist deutlich größer und komfortabler, man hat viel mehr Platz als auf der SÜDWIND. Außerdem ist die Stimmung an Board meist besser ( wegen der Crew ! ) und dort wird gegafft. Auf der SÜDWIND kann man lange warten, dass einer kommt.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Was die Stimmung und das gaffen angeht,  habe ich andere Erfahrungen machen dürfen.


----------



## wladimir (25. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Gestern sagt mir ein Bekannter, wir wollten Platze reservieren, im wurde am Telefon gesagt, das Südwind verkauft wurde und mit neuem Kapitän unterwegs ist.
Kann das einer bestätigen?
Danke.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Also ich hab Anfang der wWoche für den 4 Oktober 2 Plätze gebucht. Als ich fragte ob auch die Karoline fährt, hieß es wenn es genug Buchungen gibt ja, sonst nur die Südwind.  Da würde nichts von Verkaufder sSüdwind genannt .


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Die Website gibt auch nichts zu nem Verkauf bekannt- hätt mich auch schwer gewundert!


----------



## Angelklinge (27. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Im August ist Willy noch mit der Südwind gefahren. Ich bin da aber mit der Silverland gefahren, von der Südwind haben wir Abstand genommen wegen Sauberkeit und Crew. Willy weiß was er tut und bringt dich auch an den Fisch, für mich gehört aber auch dazu, dass mal wer mit dem Gaff kommt wenn es benötigt wird und man sich nicht immer gegenseitig helfen muss wobei dann ein Kollege immer das Angeln unterbrechen muss und wenn einem dann noch wenigstens ein bisschen Freundlichkeit entgegen gebracht werden würde, wäre das super. Allerdings kommen meine Aussagen aus persönlichen Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr, von diesem Jahr habe ich es nur von Freunden gehört das es nicht wirklich besser geworden sei.
Angeln kannst du übrigens auch prima mit Gummifischen, 40 - 60gr Köpfe bei 10 - 14cm Gummis.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Ich bin dieses jahr das erste mal auf beiden zum angeln gewesen.  Finde sind an der Sh Ostseeküste die besten Kutter auf denen ich in den letzten Jahren mit War. Aber meine Sympathien tendieren auch eher zur Karoline.  Wobei ich finde das da jeder so seine eigene Meinung und Vorlieben hat und man lletztendlich nicht ums testen rum kommt.


----------



## Wurmi (27. September 2015)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, ich werde dann wohl mitte Oktober rausfahren. Gibt es nicht auch die Möglichkeit das Gerät zu leihen, oder würdet ihr davon eher abraten? 
MfG Wurmi


----------



## großdorsch 1 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Das leihgerät ist meistens sehr einfach gehalten. Ne günstige aber stabile pilkkombo mit Monoschnur.  Wenn du wirklich Spaß beim fischen haben willst, dann bringst dir lieber eigenes gerät mit.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Das das Leihgerät verständlicherweise etwas einfacher gehalten ist versteht sich. Das haben auch viele Unerfahrene in der Hand, da soll das gute Kram nicht leiden. Für ca 100-150 Euro bekommst gutes, ausbaufähiges Gerät (Rute, Rolle, Schnur). Eine schwere lange Spinnrute um 100-120 gr ode rschwere 12 ft Karpfen, o. Grundrute kannst wenn vorhanden auch mitnehmen. bei wenig Drift und Wind geht das angeln damit auch.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Hallo,
Plane für das nächste Jahr, frühjahr, mal wieder eine dorschtour.
Zu welchem kutter würdet ihr raten. Da wir 3-5 tage bleiben wollen bräuchten wir auch eine ubernachtungsmöglichkeit. Die wird angeboten. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Wie sind die unterkünfte?

Viele grüße und petriheil


----------



## kmd-m (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Hallo, auch ich habe einen gutschein geschenkt bekommen, welchen kutter könnt ihr mir empfehlen und in welchen Monat sind die Fänge am besten?


----------



## angelotti79 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erste Mal Hochseeangeln mit MS Südwind/MS Karoline*

Hallo
Ich fahre eigentlich nur noch mit der Blauort von Laboe aus. 
In diesem Jahr will die Rügenland auch länger in Laboe bleiben, nicht nur zum Laichdorschangeln. Bei diesen Kuttern kann man auf jeden Fall nichts falsch machen( meine Ich ). 
Fahr am besten erst im April oder Mai. Wegen der Laichzeit. 
Viel erfolg#h


----------

